# Any info on this Romeo y Julieta humidor?



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

All I know is that it is leather surfaced on each of the 4 exterior panels, with a logo embossed onto the top panel. I cleaned it up and am re-seasoning it at the moment.

Any info on this humidor would be great.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I have one, a more recent release and absolutely love it. All I can really tell you is that they are produced for Altadis USA as promotional items. They typically range in price from around $350-900, depending on model and whether, or not they came with cigars in them. The build quality as absolutely first rate, utilizing heavy, top-quality woods and heavy duty hardware. They all tend to be very aromatic in terms of the cedar lining, some of which is due to the thickness and also the source.

I've been trying to dig up who produces these for Altadis, but as yet, I haven't been able to find out.

You will soon see that that box will hold humidity like no other you've ever seen.

Great pick-up!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information Don. I figured it was an older Altadis but was not sure. Very tough to even find these on Google for year of production, production run, etc.


----------

